# Anyone going to the Scottish Cat Show



## slyon5 (May 11, 2014)

I'm currently filling in my application for the joint show between the Scottish Cat Club and the West of Scotland Cat Club being held in January. It'll be our first show ever! So exciting! Is anyone else going? It looks like a fab venue, hope it's not too warm. I visited the Dundee show last year (which is where I met Harley's breeder! yey!) and it struck me as being really stuffy and warm, although it could have just been because it was so cold outside! I'll bring some nice cold water with me just in case. Eeee I'm so excited!!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Scotland, January and warm just don't seem to go together  too far for us down here in Essex but hope you have a good day


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

How exciting!

Can you post a link to the show details / what date is it?

I might go depending on when it is - and of course weather permitting - and if I can get a dog sitter for the day!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Details on the gccf website:503 Service Temporarily Unavailable

You can on!y go in after about 12:30 so no need for a dog sitter in the morning.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry i must be really stupid - is it the one in Motherwell? I thought it was Dundee for some reason?

What date is it on please?

Dog sitter would be needed as I'd be away all day by the time travel was added


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

There are several shows in Scotland, all are listed on the GCCF web site. before now they have been in East Kilbride, Larkhall, Glenrothes, Leith, Clydebank and Dundee. The one in East Kilbride was normally held just before Xmas but as the GCCF web site shows, both the date & venue have changed and it's one of the shows now in Motherwell at the end of January. I think it's combined with the one that was at Larkhall.

As said before, all the details of all the shows gradually come up on the GCCF web site.

The Dundee show is also a double show - the Nor'East and the Scottish Siamese clubs share the venue & date. The Glenrothes show is shorthair only - no Persian section, no Semi-Longhair section.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks OS (like & thanks not working for me again )


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going next Saturday &#128515;


----------



## Hezza1506 (Jan 12, 2015)

For those of you who might be interested, the show has 316 cats entered covering a range of breeds from Persians to Siamese and lots in between, as well as normal moggies. There are also about twenty stalls selling a variety of food, toys, clothes, gifts and other items that might be of interest to cat owners and lovers.

The show is open to the public from 12:30, with Best in Show being judged hopefully around 3:30pm. Entry tickets are £3 for adults or £2 for concessions and there will also be discounted family tickets available.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

The Scottish Cat Association which is part of Felis Brittanica also have a cat show in Dunblane if anyone is interested. You do not have to be registered to attend, only to collect awards, take part in the annual points award or winners show.

The FB lot are great fun, and are very helpful to newbies. (Having only started showing last June)

http://www.felisbritannica.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Feb-March-Schedule.pdf


----------

